# suggestions for portland



## sasa (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone know of good/great instructors in Portland Oregon...Beaverton, Tigard, Hillsboro.....Interested in Karate, Judo, JiuJitsu and self defense....Just wanted to know peoples experiences and insights.  Thanks...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 30, 2010)

Team Quest is out of Portland, SBG is headquartered there.  You got some high profile choices


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes that is a good hot bed of martial choices!  Good luck!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 30, 2010)

If you can't afford them, come see me. I'm in downtown Vancouver, across the I-5 bridge.


----------



## Ironcrane (May 2, 2010)

I highly, highly recommend this school here.

http://mataleaocs.com/

There are three instructors here, and they all bring something different to the table. I could go on, and on about it, but I don't want to ramble.

There's also this Judo school here. http://obukanjudo.com/
It's a good school, and affordable, but you better be in good shape. They practice on wrestling mats which aren't very good to be thrown on. And sometimes the higher ranking belts get to aggressive with beginners. 

And lastly, at the risk of sounding insulting I'd be wary of some of the Tae Kwon Do, and Kung Fu schools here. They're everywhere, and more are popping up all the time.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 7, 2010)

Out on the west side, you have Straight Blast Gym, Champions Martial Arts, a judokan with a name I forget at the moment and many, many (MANY) schools with a grappling curriculum. 

I live out on the west side and ran a school here for six years. PM me and I'll help you find a home.


----------

